# Round vs large square leaf loss



## JT OK (Mar 14, 2018)

We don't sell any hay and all of the hay we put up is used on property. We've been using a 3x3 CIH 8575 and it is a fantastic baler. The problem is I need to use it at another site that is 50 miles away and don't really want to transport it back and forth. So, my solution is buy a couple round balers to bale the 500 acres at home. They are inexpensive and seem to be plentiful. For less than half the cost of a good used 3x3, I can buy 2 good used 5x6 round balers. This would also allow me use the tractors I already have and save me from having to buy a 130 hp tractor that I wouldn't really use the rest of the year. The question I have is, are round balers harder on the hay than large square balers? That is, is there more leaf loss in the process of making round bales vs large square? Thanks


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JT OK said:


> We don't sell any hay and all of the hay we put up is used on property. We've been using a 3x3 CIH 8575 and it is a fantastic baler. The problem is I need to use it at another site that is 50 miles away and don't really want to transport it back and forth. So, my solution is buy a couple round balers to bale the 500 acres at home. They are inexpensive and seem to be plentiful. For less than half the cost of a good used 3x3, I can buy 2 good used 5x6 round balers. This would also allow me use the tractors I already have and save me from having to buy a 130 hp tractor that I wouldn't really use the rest of the year. The question I have is, are round balers harder on the hay than large square balers? That is, is there more leaf loss in the process of making round bales vs large square? Thanks


Depends at what moisture you bale at.I try to bale at 18% with no leaf loss with Lg Rd baler.You can't bale at 18% with a Lg Sq without preservative and expect it to keep.So it's kind of comparing apples to oranges.

Some Rd balers do have more leaf loss then others just in the way they are designed.

To save leaves I like Lg windrows also,the longer it takes to make the bale the more leaf loss you will have.Netwrap saves leaves also as it isnt turning 10 times to get the twine on vs 2.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto what swmnhay stated.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

What hp are the tractors you're planning on using on the round balers? We run 130-175 hp on our balers and 130 is a minimum on the hills.

How do you feed your bales currently and will the rounds be compatible with this? You're able to bale at higher moisture so you're leaf loss shouldn't be worse than it is now.


----------



## JT OK (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks for the speedy response. My experience with round balers was in AZ and it is rare for the moisture to be above 14%. At that moisture we were baling sticks! I am still baling in the high desert and it is not uncommon for the moisture to be that low at 0600 in July for weeks at a time. The leaves seem to jump off the stem at those moistures. The 3x3 always seems to be very gentle on the hay, and other than where it contacts the chute coming out, it stayed pretty well in tacked. Same holds true for the big baler, you have to keep the feeder full or it will trash the hay. Now, as far as HP, we used JD 2540s, @ 90 hp I think, on the round balers and they were fine. New Holland 5x5 balers, I can't recall the model. JD specs their 587 for 75 HP minimum, and we are flat as a pancake here, do you think 90 hp is enough?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Rake up more hay into the windrow and it will stay damper longer as dew is coming off.Or not dry out as fast.I don't have much leaf loss at 14- 18% but below that it starts to get worse.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

We tried our 3020 ~70hp on our 535 baler and it only had enough jam to go in first or second gear. Promptly fixed the 4430 and life got easier and baling went faster. 90 hp would probably be slow but possible with high pressure and or a heavy windrow.


----------



## JT OK (Mar 14, 2018)

woodland said:


> We tried our 3020 ~70hp on our 535 baler and it only had enough jam to go in first or second gear. Promptly fixed the 4430 and life got easier and baling went faster. 90 hp would probably be slow but possible with high pressure and or a heavy windrow.


----------



## JT OK (Mar 14, 2018)

I put 2540 and I meant 2940. The jd 2755 would run the baler hp wise, it just felt like the front wheels were coming off the ground. I think I'm going to try it. Is a 566 or 567 a decent baler? Twine or net wrap?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

If your concerns are leaf shatter defiantly Netwrap.

567 is a way better baler then a 566

If you want to bale faster to save leaves 90 hp is not going to cut it.Id want at least 120 and I run 160 myself.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JT OK

A 90 pto HP tractor should pull a JD 567 just fine on level ground. This past summer while my JD 4255 was out of service to replace the AC compressor I pulled my JD 467 set at maximum pressure making 5.5 diameter bales utilized my Kubota M7040(64 pto hp) and it pulled my 467 rd baler just fine on level fields in my area.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was able to make 800lb 4x5 round bales on hilly ground with a Kubota M7040 @64HP
It's all about the HILLS


----------



## JT OK (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks all. I will start with the 2940s and look to upgrade later. I will never turn down the opportunity to buy another tractor????! It's one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The reason I need more HP is large windrows and speed of travel.i rake 30' into a windrow V raking 2 15' swaths.In first cutting hay doing around 2.5 ton acre I run 9 mph.Later cuttings I run 11 usually but up to 14 if a rain is coming.I am trying to keep my leaf loss to a minimum in the prime window before moisture gets to dry.

Yea I could run my baler with 90 hp but not at capacity of the baler.

The post is about saving leaves and how to do it!

I just cringe when I have gone to a guy's place to bale and they have small windrows the hay gets chewed to crap and leaf loss is high.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

swmnhay

I think you will find it very uncomfortable to bale in fire ant/gopher infested hay ground down here at 11 MPH. I rake 3 nine ft cuts together but grass hay rarely yields 2.5 tons per cutting per acre down here in Texas


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tx Jim said:


> swmnhay
> I think you will find it very uncomfortable to bale in fire ant/gopher infested hay ground down here at 11 MPH. I rake 3 nine ft cuts together but grass hay rarely yields 2.5 tons per cutting per acre down here in Texas


Yea I have a couple fields with pocket gophers and Badgers that I have to slow down for also.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Don't bother looking at a 566 as the 567 is a way better design. If you might be doing heavy swathes then a mega wide pickup is the way to go as is net wrap. These options all add $$$ to the price but are well worth it when the weather is not on your side. We gave half a pallet of twine away with the last baler we sold as nobody will use it instead of the net here.

Nothing nicer than rolling 50+ bales an hour in a heavy crop when things go smoothly ????


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

After reading this I have no desire at all now to bale rounds... I would rather use a 3x3 if I needed something that big. 
But that really isn't a thought here anyways LOL 500 acres would be a career! Thats some serious acres for NewEngland!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I run a NH TS135 pulling a NH BR780A making 5x5, 1,000lbs, up to 5x6, 1,800 lbs, bales on hills. Plenty of power and traction.

But, I often run in 4WD for two reasons: First, the 4WD tends to keep better traction, so I'm not running the risk of "going for a ride" on a hillside. Second, I believe the 4WD causes less crown damage on my grasses because there isn't as much force on the rear wheels.

I have acid on my 780 and have gotten in the habit of putting 4lbs on all the time .

Ralph


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I do both large square and large round alfalfa bales. I worry a lot more about leaf loss with the round baler.


----------

